# P&S TROPHY CHARTER UPDATE - Sat. 4/28



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's the final list of those going on the trip.

Catman
Chuck
Fishing Geek
Metro Man
Stink Bait
Striper_MIKE

PM me if there any questions.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I can't wait!!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Just fyi, we had a group book a catch and release trip yesterday. Please note we were only allowed to pull 6 lines, no stingers and barbless hooks. We had 6 pulls but only managed to get 1 in the boat. Here is a photo. We only snapped a quick photo before we released her. I would guess 37-39 " or so, full of lice and eggs. Scott, stands 6'4", he really appreciated our new ( Sam sized ) canopy.
See you all on the 28th. !!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report Andy. I'm glad that cow still had her eggs. By the 28th there should be good numbers of females that have dropped their eggs and heading be to sea. I know there are two big ones waiting for me. Guess I'd better bring my fighting belt and back brace.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Aye Catman is the trip on the 29th still going?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hueski said:


> Aye Catman is the trip on the 29th still going?


Sad to say *NO*. We couldn't get enough people. Later on I'm going to try to get a trip together with Andy and Sam. Last yrs trip was great. We lived lined and chunked spot for rock and trolled a little for spanish macks. Maybe this year there might even be some spec trout to be had. I suspect that trip will fill up quick so when you see the post sign up right away.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ayite cool. You guys have fun on the 28th.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hueski said:


> Ayite cool. You guys have fun on the 28th.


I just got a call from Chuck that he can't make the trip. Do you want his spot for Saturday the 28th. You're 1st in line for it.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Catman but I cant swing the 28th. I put my leave in for the 29th. But thanks a million.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey,

I have someone to fill the slot. 

Thanks


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

In case you haven't seen...


http://youtu.be/oF6FjE2f6Hc


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have someone to fill the slot.
> 
> Thanks


OK it's yours. Fantastic video.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Catman ... I gotta give up my spot ... very sorry but something came up ... sounds like there won't be a problem finding someone else to take my spot though ... do let me know if you can't find someone ... maybe I can find someone


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

can you take 2 more on this charter? i would like to take my gf with me for this


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Catman
Fishing Geek
Metro Man +1 
Stink Bait


so it looks like one open slot for now.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Richard, glad to see you on the "friendly board" Sam and I post frequently here. Give me a shout and we will work something out somewhere. Guys, Sam and I got blasted on the other board for posting metros vid responding to Richards post. Nick, thanks for the kind words over there my friend !!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Nick, your mailbox is full again


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I can probably fill the last spot if need be.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I can fill a spot if needed


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

transamsam98 said:


> Catman
> Fishing Geek
> Metro Man +1
> Stink Bait
> ...


Sam it looks like we're back to 6.

Catman
Fishing Geek
Metro Man
Chuck's vacated spot filled by Metro Man's person
Stink Bait
Striper Mike's vacated spot filled by Stink Bait's person

Looks like we're flush again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

turboandy said:


> Nick, your mailbox is full again


Andy I know it's M/T now *Inbox contains 0 messages. You have 0 messages stored, of a total 20 allowed. *


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Cat/ all
My sure thing is a no go so my plus one is back on the table. Sorry.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I can probably fill the last spot if need be.


Still applies.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> Still applies.


Thanks Dude, the spot is yours.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you PM me all the info?

Place, time, how many bananas to bring, etc...


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey next time you guys go I deff want to go this time got laid off from work and couldn't make it but I have been back to work so I deff wanna go next time please let me know I would greatly appreciate it send me a message if you could


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

This morning's sunrise from the Katherine...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The catching royally SUCKED yesterday! We launched at 6am and worked hard all day, and we only managed a few throwbacks that were under 28". We searched high and dry in search of productive areas. The fish were just not cooperating. We were marking fish for the most part, but could not coax a bite. Everyone else was having the same luck based on what we saw, and the intel calls made & received by capt Andy. It definitely wasn't for lack of effort....we were on the water for about 11 hours. 

I quote Andy as he put it best "we got our asses handed to us today!"

I enjoyed the time out there as always. Hopefully next time there will be cooperative fish!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Can someone PM me what it cost roughly for this trip? Some day I like to catch one from a boat.


Thanks.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

The fishing could have been better but that was the most fun I've had not catching fish. I hope to be back out with Capt Andy real soon.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

As we already knew, it wasn't just us...

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/317643-4-29-Late-report-out-of-CB


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I hear thier was serious lock jaw going on ,, I went down to my boat to pick up some tools saw the PS charter had left when I got home ,witch is up on the hill behind rod n reel I could see a ton of boats in the chanel between eastern and herring bay ,, a little later on they were scatterd from there to past the choptank
I knew then it was tough fishing out there,, 



9


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I enjoyed the day on the bay, weather was good. Thank you to Capt. Andy for giving it your best effort.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Pulling in a throwback.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

You guys have no idea how frustrating it was for us when we could see bait and fish on the meter and no matter what, we could not get them to bite.
I apologize again to all of you and hope to get the chance to redeem ourselves.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It's all good Andy. We're all fishermen...so we know how fishing goes. I'll be setting up an evening bottom fishing trip with some family & close friends in June.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I finally got a break so I can post and guys I wish I had been there and glad you had fun I can attest to the fishing being great but the catching being horrid. I was working on a boat out of chesapeake beach that day and between both trips that day we had one throw back talk about frustrating. I cant wait until may 16th so we can pull some small baits and keep those pretty 26 inchers. trust me on this everyone has been struggling Im almost afraid the big fish have left us and we are just chasing the straglers but the good news is in a few years the stock should be stronger.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Opening Day Rock Fish 

Boat: Jennifer Ann out of Solmons Island ...Captain Charlie Maranka

Fish 40 inches 18 pounds

Not a bad day...10 keeper 37 - 41 inches

Least to say that fish didnt last 24 hours...I introduced it to a new liquid...Peanut Oil


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Opening day was fantastic but over the course of the lat week fishing got tuff heard about a bite way up the bay working its way down but we shall see. Btw fantastic catch boss gotta love a great day of fishing


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

transamsam98 said:


> Opening day was fantastic but over the course of the lat week fishing got tuff heard about a bite way up the bay working its way down but we shall see. Btw fantastic catch boss gotta love a great day of fishing


Thanks my friend...I hear the same on the bite, tough. Big fish are fun but I prefer the 25-30" eaters myself...let the biggins breed but rules are rules. 

Going after some day time croaker near Tanjier first week of June and combo it up with some Rockfish in the morning.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

EFishent said:


> Thanks my friend...I hear the same on the bite, tough. Big fish are fun but I prefer the 25-30" eaters myself...let the biggins breed but rules are rules.
> 
> Going after some day time croaker near Tanjier first week of June and combo it up with some Rockfish in the morning.


Good luck on the croakers. I believe the may worms are early and they always hamper the bite.


----------

